# School of Hard Knocks!



## NextCoatings (Dec 24, 2010)

Ever get on one of those jobs where if it could go wrong it did…twice! I think I just graduated at the top of my class. Putting a new floor in a basement of about 1600-sf and every square inch of that floor was done twice. The floor is a full chip application and I tried to cover more area than I could do before the polyurea/polyaspartic resin started to set on me. I didn’t make it. I was broadcasting chips and could see that the material was already starting to set and so I had to stop, re-coat and continue chipping. It left a distinct start stop line and so I had to let it cure overnight and re-do that 800sf. Did the next section of the basement which is adjacent to this area and while it turned out nice, it was an obvious lighter tone than the two layer chip application next to it. Once again, sand down the entire thing the next day and re-chip it…two more coats over the chips and then one section of the floor was not curing right (still trying to figure that one out. Again, another full sanding job and re-coat over the entire floor hoping that will accelerate the floor curing in the areas that was tacky. Despite all of this; you stand back and look it over and wow…it does look nice. I think this is what they call “paying for an education”.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

PICS:yes:


----------



## NextCoatings (Dec 24, 2010)

The picture shows the floor after I sanded the surface around the taped area where there were small spots that were tacky...all within the taped area...not sure why. But I couldn't recoat just that section, so I had to do the entire thing over. I will be there tomorrow and will get some photos that show the completed project.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

NextCoatings said:


> The picture shows the floor after I sanded the surface around the taped area where there were small spots that were tacky...all within the taped area...not sure why. But I couldn't recoat just that section, so I had to do the entire thing over. I will be there tomorrow and will get some photos that show the completed project.


If you need some more "practice"  you can come demo some product out on my basement im in the process of finishing :thumbsup: Im really pushing my wife to let me do something like this. We have radiant floor heating down there, so most floor coverings will restrict the heat transfer. Tile would be good, but I dont want to have the entire thing in tile. A cool looking floor coating would be the best, but I cant seem to sell her on it.


----------

